# I need help training a 1 mo. old donkey



## Papa (Aug 14, 2013)

I need help training a 1 mo. old donkey. I'm new at this and could use all the help and advice I can get. So far she will let me hand feed her carrots and rub her all over. Her mother was miss treated somewhere in the past, But will also let me scratch her ears ( when she want's to) I have never done anything like this and could use your advice. When I go outside they both come running to me (I realize they associate me with food, but it is a very good feeling  The mother won't let anyone else come close to her but me.

Thanks
"Happy Trails & God Bless"
Papa :wave:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Right now just keep doing what you're doing in short 5 minute bursts. She is just a baby and you don't want to do too much to fast as you can over stimulate/cause problems later by going to fast now.


----------



## Papa (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks NdApper, No I don't want to hurt her or tire her out. I feel I have come a long way with her & her mother. Neither one would have anything to do with "Anyone" when she was born. I guess it will just take time. Now they both seem to trust me. Ok thanks for your help.

Papa

"Happy Trails & God Bless"


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

get her use to having her legs rubbed. If she will let you, pick each one up for a few minutes. It will help get her ready for the farrier


----------



## Papa (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks,
I'm new at this. I hadn't thought of that


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Also it is imperative that you post pictures on here ASAP, especially 1 month old donkey pictures!!!


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

When I had a horse that was shy I would usually have them in a dry lot for ease of working with them. I would go out there and not pay any "attention" to them and go about my business, like picking up manure, tossing rocks out, brushing the other horses, etc. A lot of times curiosity would get them to come up to me, I'd give a quick pet and walk away. Some would be like hey, wait come back here, where you going, and others would not care. I would also bring a lawn chair or bucket out there and sit and read a book/magazine with a few treats in my lap, eventually they would be curious enough to approach me without me needing to chase them down and turn it into a bad experience.

Something else to try out in addition to what others have suggested.


----------



## Dawn854 (Aug 11, 2013)

She sounds so gorgeous! Just remember that donkeys are mentally very different from horses. Where horses react first and then think, donkeys are the opposite! They're very logical. I helped a friend of mine halter-break an unhandled donkey, and they really are rewarding creatures to work with! But you need to just be aware of the differences.


----------



## Papa (Aug 14, 2013)

"Thanks everyone " I appreciate all the help. I'll keep you posted on my progress.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Also, get her used to having your arm around her chest and rump. May have to do that for the vet so now is the time. Be sure to do this on both sides.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

What you're doing is really cruel. How can you tell us you have a baby donkey and _not post pictures_???


----------

